# Labour Market Option in lower jobs



## tontizzle (Jun 25, 2011)

How successful would I be apply for a labour market option in Alberta in the job along the lines of bar work, sales role or food service?

Would I be any more successful applying in a supervisor role in the same industries??


Do people get LMO in lower end jobs or is it just in degree fields?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

tontizzle said:


> How successful would I be apply for a labour market option in Alberta in the job along the lines of bar work, sales role or food service?
> 
> Would I be any more successful applying in a supervisor role in the same industries??
> 
> ...


It is highly unlikely a LMO would be approved for the jobs you described. I suspect tmhe same would apply to a supervisor role. The employer applying for a LMO has to prove that a Canadian has been sought for the job and none applied or were suitable. It doesn't have anything Tao do with having a degree.


----------



## tontizzle (Jun 25, 2011)

Ah, this worries me.

I'm goin over on a iec visa and hope to make myself permanent. What about the provincial nominee program?

Would I be able to get a job and then ask my employer to put me forward for this? How likely are these to be successful?


----------

